# sustanon 250 & eq



## stillgrindin0945 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey guys I am a week and a half into my first cycle and am feeling great so far. I am running sustanon 250 and eq. I'm pinning 250mg sus and 200mg eq sundays and another 250mg sus Wednesdays. Tomorrow will be my fourth shot. I am 6'1 235-240lbs currently and am trying to gain a solid 10lbs hopefully while improving strength. Right now I'm considering adding winny to my cycle. I don't want to go over board on my first cycle but obviously I want to get the most out of it that I can. I can obtain 50mg tabs of winny and thought about maybe only running 25mg a day for the rest of my cycle so weeks 3-10. Would thus be beneficial? Also I've considered running the eq for longer or upping the dosage, which would be better?


----------



## GMO (Feb 9, 2011)

stillgrindin0945 said:


> Hey guys I am a week and a half into my first cycle and am feeling great so far. I am running sustanon 250 and eq. I'm pinning 250mg sus and 200mg eq sundays and another 250mg sus Wednesdays. Tomorrow will be my fourth shot. I am 6'1 235-240lbs currently and am trying to gain a solid 10lbs hopefully while improving strength. Right now I'm considering adding winny to my cycle. I don't want to go over board on my first cycle but obviously I want to get the most out of it that I can. I can obtain 50mg tabs of winny and thought about maybe only running 25mg a day for the rest of my cycle so weeks 3-10. Would thus be beneficial? Also I've considered running the eq for longer or upping the dosage, which would be better?



Instead of the winny, you should get more sus, as it is best utilized pinning EOD, not 2x per week.  EQ is also best run at 600 mg for 14-16 weeks.  A beginner can get away with 400mg, but 200mg for 10 weeks IMO is a waste.  Since this is your first cycle, the Sus will give you good results on its own.


----------



## Testoman98 (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree on the sust. My first cycle was 500mg sust per wk for 8 wks. I gained 20lbs and kept 15. Now I also did twice a wk injections so that worked for me, but I do understand eod inj would be best cause the short acting esters.


----------



## stillgrindin0945 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey thanks a lot for the replys guys. This is the first time ive ever actually posted anything. Do u have any before and after pics of that cycle. I'll try to get one up soon.


----------



## BigMick (Feb 10, 2011)

YES Sust is awesome 1st cycle. Biggest gains you will ever see. I think 2 times a week is more than you need its not always how much you take its how you use it. than you will always have to run a lot of gear. It takes years bother. put your off to a good start. Make sure you have a good pct.


----------



## pepster (Feb 10, 2011)

So many ppl differ on how often sust should b e taken beause of the esters. I love sust and eq. I go every 3rd on sust personally.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 10, 2011)

Definately up the EQ to at least 400mg EW for a good 12-14 weeks, preferably 16-20 or you will hardly notice any of its effects other than a slight increase in appetite.  Are you running an AI of any sort like Arimidex at 0.5mg EOD?  Or maybe even some Proviron, 25mg ED?


----------



## BigMick (Feb 11, 2011)

Every third day is good. Sust stack with prop and cyp and tren Thats a good cycle.


----------



## stillgrindin0945 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah I'm running arimedex but I honestly don't kno the dosage, its a 60ml spray bottle. Not sure how many pumps is a ml... whats going to be the best for my pct? Should I run ai pct aswell? I'm having decent gains so far but its tough because I play college ball and obviously we have specific lifting and run our asses off 3 days a  week. I feel rock hard tho and can see a little difference already although its only the end of my second week.


----------



## GMO (Feb 11, 2011)

stillgrindin0945 said:


> Yeah I'm running arimedex but I honestly don't kno the dosage, its a 60ml spray bottle. Not sure how many pumps is a ml... whats going to be the best for my pct? Should I run ai pct aswell? I'm having decent gains so far but its tough because I play college ball and obviously we have specific lifting and run our asses off 3 days a  week. I feel rock hard tho and can see a little difference already although its only the end of my second week.



You play college ball and you're running AAS???  WTF dude?

I played DIV 1 ball for four years and had numerous NCAA tests even during the off-season.  Be careful, bro...EQ can be detected for up to 5 months.

Are you not tested?


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Feb 11, 2011)

dam bro if you play college ball than you should dump the eq and just run test p and gh . i would run short ester gear if was you. they cleat fast.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 11, 2011)

pepster said:


> So many ppl differ on how often sust should b e taken beause of the esters. I love sust and eq. I go every 3rd on sust personally.


x2


----------



## stillgrindin0945 (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't get gh at a reasonable price and I was just tested. Not too woried abt it any tips on the arimedex dosage?


----------

